# Tripod & Ballhead Questions: GITZO and Manfrotto



## funkxjyoo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am in need of purchasing a tripod for traveling. 

I have 5d MK III and will be using 24-70mm mostly.

I'm looking at Gitzo GT- 2531 Mountaineer 6x and Manfrotto 055CX PRO3. 

I tried both and I liked both. Price and quality with Manfrotto is good but loved the easy use and weight of Gitzo. 

What do you think? Recommendations? as well with ballheads. 

I appreciate it. 

Thank you!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 11, 2013)

My recommendation would be the Really Right Stuff TQC-14 with RRS BH-30 LR ballhead. Much lighter and shorter than the Gitzo, supports at least as much. The RRS TQC-14 legs are similar to the Gitzo 15xx Traveler in size, but leg diameters are like the Gitzo 25xx. I used mine a few weeks ago for mid-long exposure night shots with a 1D X and 28-300L, rock solid. Not cheap, but you'll never need another travel tripod again. I like it because it's very stable, strong, and small enough to fit in a carryon hard case (my Pelican Storm im2500). 

If you want something more robust, check out the RRS TVC-2x and BH-40. 

Bottom line, RRS makes some of the best stuff money can buy.


----------



## qwerty (Mar 29, 2013)

I am in a similar situation, though perhaps looking for something a bit more compact. My criteria in rough order of importance are
1) Able to support a full frame camera with a pano head and 24-105-size lens, or a 70-200 2.8 without a pano head
2) Tall enough for me to use comfortably (I am about 6'2")
3) Short enough folded and with ballhead on to fit in carry-on or inside a regular backpack (<18" preferred)
4) Price
5) Weight

My current top contender is probably a Feisol 3442 (http://reallybigcameras.com/Feisol/Tripods). I would probably get a PhotoClam 44 ballhead with that (which is currently cheaper than the 40mm head) and the optional center column. The legs on this tripod fold "backwards" over the head, which reduces the folded length. Feisol also has other travel tripods with the backwards folding legs; the 3441T is tall enough for me, but has a permanently mounted center column and not take as large of a head, the 3441S is too short without the two-stage center column.

I am also considering the Gitzo Traveler and Ocean Traveler lines (http://www.gitzo.us/photo-tripods-traveler and http://www.gitzo.us/series-1-6x-ocean-traveler-kit). The legs on these also fold "backwards" over the head, and the storage length is a bit less than the Feisol; however I would have to raise the center column to use these, and I am a little worried about affecting stability.

The Really Right Stuff TQC-14 looks interesting, but it seems that the legs can not fold backwards over the head to reduce stored length (legs + head overall length of 20.5", which is a bit too long). However, if its easy enough to remove the center column or head to reduce the folded length, this tripod might be an option. This tripod is also a little short for me without the center column extended, which raises the same issue as above.

Hope this helps the original poster and, if anyone else has any input, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

